# Progesterone testing



## Khamari (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi! New poster here so take it easy on me ? I will be breeding my female at the end of this month and I just wanted to get some of y’alls opinions on progesterone testing. I will be doing a live cover with the stud but because of the difference in locations there will only be a window of a couple days. Has anybody here had good success with it? Or have any brand recommendations? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

13 days from start of blood is a good basemark for live cover.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

When the bleeding is subsiding to a clear or slight pink. When you scratch the base of her tail and she turns her butt towards and holding the tail aside while the vulva is large and moist.


----------



## Khamari (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you. I understand how to tell approximately but I was wondering more about actually testing her progesterone levels. So I would have a more precise indicator of when ovulation will occur to maximize her chance to conceive.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I've always had to go to the vet for that. I am not sure if there is an at-home test.


----------



## Khamari (Aug 12, 2019)

Saco said:


> I've always had to go to the vet for that. I am not sure if there is an at-home test.


Yeah, I don’t know why I was thinking there was. But you’ve had success with it?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Find a vet that either sends it out to a lab for same day results or has a reliable in house test. Start at about day 6 to get a baseline reading (at the same time you do the Brucelosis testing) and then every 2-3 days after that depending on how quickly her numbers go up. I have done progesterone testing on all of my litters since my second in 2003 except for my E litter because I went to Germany for that breeding.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Yes, my vet has a same-day test.

But if you are doing live cover, I might skip it and go by the general rule of thumb for breeding times. I only progesterone tested for AI.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Saco said:


> Yes, my vet has a same-day test.
> 
> But if you are doing live cover, I might skip it and go by the general rule of thumb for breeding times. I only progesterone tested for AI.


Visit the male every day if you can so they get used to each other, especially if one of them has never been bred.


----------



## Khamari (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you so much! Y’all were very helpful. I think I’m just going to go with the general baseline for the live cover. But this has been very informative.


----------

